# Recommend an RDA



## moonunit (21/5/15)

So fellow vapors looking at getting my first RDA, but with so much out there have no idea what to get. Looking for something easy to build on. Seen some guys complaining about leaks, would obviously like to minimize this. 

I would run it of a Smok BT 50. Currently a lung hitter and like airflow, although have very little experience in this regard as I only have a Aspire Atlantis and Nautilus mini.

Thanks in advance 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (21/5/15)

The Doge V2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (21/5/15)

Or when vendors have the Mutation X V4 - I honestly cannot wait to get my hands on this atty!


----------



## moonunit (28/5/15)

Thanks guys for the responses. Got a Doge and a Little Boy. Been using the little boy with one coil(previous owner left his coils in for me). Damn what a pleasure it is using a dripper, and honestly never thought I would be this happy with one.

Got some 26G Kanthal and a sheet of Jap cotton so going to see how things go. Found out the Smok BT50 can only fire down to 0.35 ohms, so will have to build around that.

Can any of you recommend which direction to cut the cotton as it seems to have a grain running through it, do you cut with the grain or across the grain?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (28/5/15)

moonunit said:


> Thanks guys for the responses. Got a Doge and a Little Boy. Been using the little boy with one coil(previous owner left his coils in for me). Damn what a pleasure it is using a dripper, and honestly never thought I would be this happy with one.
> 
> Got some 26G Kanthal and a sheet of Jap cotton so going to see how things go. Found out the Smok BT50 can only fire down to 0.35 ohms, so will have to build around that.
> 
> Can any of you recommend which direction to cut the cotton as it seems to have a grain running through it, do you cut with the grain or across the grain?


Glad you are liking the dripper experience.
Cut with the grain - then it does not pull apart as easily when you insert and manipulate the wick.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dirge (28/5/15)

SamuraiTheVapor said:


> Or when vendors have the Mutation X V4 - I honestly cannot wait to get my hands on this atty!
> 
> View attachment 27528



http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/rbas-rdas-atomisers/products/authentic-mutation-x-v4

Not sure on the image you have there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

